# Space Exploration and Aliens?



## SYN (Jun 25, 2010)

YouTube Video










Have humans ever attempted to send anything into a black hole to try to take pictures or collect data?






YouTube Video









 What is this video from? Anybody know?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2010)

SYN said:


> Have humans ever attempted to send anything into a black hole to try to take pictures or collect data?



Hallmark


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 26, 2010)

closest black hole is at the center of our galaxy is my understanding. and no, we've never sent anything into it. way too far, takes too much time. the voyager crafts launched in the 70's just barely left our solar system.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2010)

i'm trying to give you a serious answer but keep losing my connection. 

this is interesting. maybe in our lifetime it will be done... but there is still some very good information on what it might be like.






YouTube Video


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

Tryinhard said:


>



If you don't have any interesting input, ideas or information on the subject then get the fuck out of my thread, and stop acting like an immature little five year old before I wipe my ass with your bullshit and make you eat it.  Fucking cock munch.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2010)

werd.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah i like to explore some black holes alright. Nice tight ones!


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah i like to explore some black holes alright. Nice tight ones!



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ricard Gears again.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 26, 2010)

I nominate kelju to dive in one & report back


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2010)

SYN said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one would bother trying to do that. 

Nothing mad-made would survive the journey into a black hole. It would be destroyed long before that too, in the event horizon, the point of no return when the immense gravity of the black hole takes a hold on an object. 

Black holes offer some of the most extreme physical environments known to man, we are no where near black hole exploration. 

You may find this interesting -






YouTube Video











Amazon.com: Death by Black Hole: And Other Cosmic Quandaries (9780393330168): Neil deGrasse Tyson: Books






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 26, 2010)

i love how he says "now" like ohhhh we aren't done yet.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2010)

Fufu beat me to it. Once you pass the event horizon nothing comes out. Transmitting anything back becomes impossible because the mass of the the blackhole would pull the transmissions right back into the hole.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2010)

This has nothing to do with other life forms, but it's a pretty sweet video and puts the size of Earth into perspective compared to the other planets in our solar system and then some of the largest stars in the known universe.






YouTube Video











I might have posted this before...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2010)

There was a documentary on the Discovery Channel called "Journey to the Edge of the Universe" and it was quite interesting. It was a 2 hour long show, I'm not sure if they have it broken up on Youtube or not.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 26, 2010)

Just to clarify the event horizon is the point where not even light is able to escape. some pretty crazy things have been proposed as far as space/time when it comes to black holes.


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Fufu beat me to it. Once you pass the event horizon nothing comes out. Transmitting anything back becomes impossible because the mass of the the blackhole would pull the transmissions right back into the hole.



Yea I thought about that after a few minutes.  It would be cool though if scientist could figure out a way to get inside one in my lifetime.  




If it was discovered that there was another planet in our universe that harbored life, and civilizations far more advanced than ours, would you go?



fufu said:


> YouTube Video



That guy says 'Black Whores'   













@Scarface30 cool vid.


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

Space


----------



## ROID (Jun 26, 2010)

To get anywhere in space you have to bend it.

waste of time trying to travel by our current means


----------



## ROID (Jun 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Fufu beat me to it. Once you pass the event horizon nothing comes out. Transmitting anything back becomes impossible because the mass of the the blackhole would pull the transmissions right back into the hole.



Even though I'm afraid of you ; you are wrong on this. It's understandable though. Stephen Hawkins proved otherwise. Radiation escapes. I think he proved it back in the 70s, maybe early 80s. Its named Hawkins' radiation. 

Off the top of my head it deals in quantum mechanics, particles and anti-particles.  there is a book authored by him, "Brief history of time'.

don't worry my friend. Einstein will be proven wrong one day.

Don't google it because it will just explain the theory. I will dig up the book or article i read if you are really that interested.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 26, 2010)

If I remember correctly it's x-ray radiation that black holes emit.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 26, 2010)

my understanding is we detect black holes by the disturbance in gravity not by anything they emit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

busyLivin said:


> I nominate kelju to dive in one & report back


 
i 2nd that .have him report back when complete


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

Explore the space between your ears..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Yeah i like to explore some black holes alright. Nice tight ones!


 
i once had sex with a black Ho


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Explore the space between your ears..



Hey, that's not very nice.....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

SYN said:


> Hey, that's not very nice.....


 
That wasn't directed at you....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

I've seen this discussed on several science shows and they all come down to an agreed theory; you'd have to bend the very fabric of space using a wormhole. They say it is technologically possible, but not with today's measures. 
That being said, in reference to aliens and other habitable planets, they just launched some sort of telescope far more powerful than Hubble, and it has spotted what is called the "Goldilocks Zone". This is an area about a trillion miles away that has a system similiar to ours and there is a very good likelihood that there is life. Possibly not what we call life, but it might be anything from prehistoric animals to evolved animals or organisms. 
This leads me to think: why haven't they contacted us if they are further evolved than we are, and are we threatened by them?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 26, 2010)

ROID said:


> To get anywhere in space you have to bend it.
> 
> waste of time trying to travel by our current means



Have you seen the movie _Event Horizon_?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Have you seen the movie _Event Horizon_?



shit movie.


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I've seen this discussed on several science shows and they all come down to an agreed theory; you'd have to bend the very fabric of space using a wormhole. They say it is technologically possible, but not with today's measures.
> That being said, in reference to aliens and other habitable planets, they just launched some sort of telescope far more powerful than Hubble, and it has spotted what is called the "Goldilocks Zone". This is an area about a trillion miles away that has a system similiar to ours and there is a very good likelihood that there is life. Possibly not what we call life, but it might be anything from prehistoric animals to evolved animals or organisms.
> This leads me to think: why haven't they contacted us if they are further evolved than we are, and are we threatened by them?



Maybe they aren't further evolved. Maybe they see us fighting with each other over land, religion, and resources, and are afraid we would take advantage of any 'friendship' they offer.  If I were an alien and saw how humans treat each other sometimes I would be cautious about being our friend.  If there are other life forms out there far more advanced than ours who wanted to talk to us, they are probably well capable of sending a message that we could understand.  I think the video that I posted would make sense if it were too happen; that they would be able to figure out what we're saying and send an understandable response back, but I imagine they'd do it in a more sophisticated way than a crop circle....







Mission To Mars

I absolutely love this movie.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 26, 2010)

SYN said:


> Maybe they aren't further evolved. Maybe they see us fighting with each other over land, religion, and resources, and are afraid we would take advantage of any 'friendship' they offer. If I were an alien and saw how humans treat each other sometimes I would be cautious about being our friend. If there are other life forms out there far more advanced than ours who wanted to talk to us, they are probably well capable of sending a message that we could understand. I think the video that I posted would make sense if it were too happen; that they would be able to figure out what we're saying and send an understandable response back, but I imagine they'd do it in a more sophisticated way than a crop circle....


 
Or they just don't care


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

NASA - Seventh Graders Find a Cave on Mars


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Or they just don't care



That's kind of what I meant. They may know we're here and just not give a damn.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

I have this cutesy thinking that they could come at a time where we need them most and offer hope and change our views forever, as in Star Trek type stuff...of course, I could be wrong and anyone who's played Half Life can imagine how fucked we'd be if that were to happen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I have this cutesy thinking that they could come at a time where we need them most and offer hope and change our views forever, as in Star Trek type stuff...of course, I could be wrong and anyone who's played Half Life can imagine how fucked we'd be if that were to happen.


 
we wold be fucked


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

In case none of you know what Half Life is, it's quite possibly the most engaging sci-fi first person shooter made for the pc. AMAZING. Here's a wiki on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Life_(video_game)


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

and yes, I'm a gamer dweeb


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 27, 2010)

Micro black holes aside you are to far away. ?*&^% " tarded(*&^530( (. Matter approaching a black hole would warp with the space containing it..... that means anything near or FAR becomes warped into a stream looking like a wisp of fiber. 

So good luck with those mushrooms as they are your better choice, enjoy.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 27, 2010)

BTW 

You can talk to them here.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Micro black holes aside you are to far away. ?*&^% " tarded(*&^530( (. Matter approaching a black hole would warp with the space containing it..... that means anything near or FAR becomes warped into a stream looking like a wisp of fiber.
> 
> So good luck with those mushrooms as they are your better choice, enjoy.



When you write, try-just make an attempt-to actually make any sort of sense as to what you're exactly shitting out of your mouth.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 28, 2010)

SYN said:


> Have humans ever attempted to send anything into a black hole to try to take pictures or collect data?



_It is too far away the nearest one. _


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2010)

SYN said:


> Maybe they aren't further evolved. Maybe they see us fighting with each other over land, religion, and resources, and are afraid we would take advantage of any 'friendship' they offer.  If I were an alien and saw how humans treat each other sometimes I would be cautious about being our friend.  If there are other life forms out there far more advanced than ours who wanted to talk to us, they are probably well capable of sending a message that we could understand.  I think the video that I posted would make sense if it were too happen; that they would be able to figure out what we're saying and send an understandable response back, but I imagine they'd do it in a more sophisticated way than a crop circle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think aliens would be afraid of humans. If they had the technological or natural perceptable abilities to view us...they would probably be so much more advanced than us that we would be nothing to fear in any way. 

But it is hard to tell. All we know on earth is earthlings. We tend to project our nature into everything else. They could exist in a greater dimension, transdimensional, interspatial, in another galaxy, another universe...they could possess perceptive senses other than ours, they could have a completely different mode of consciousness. 

Who knows man, maybe they exist all around us and we don't even know it.

Maybe they are already in control of us and this is the matrix...oh wait, those are machines. yeah, machines man! fuckin' machines.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 28, 2010)

Vieope said:


> _It is too far away the nearest one. _


It's not that, we just don't do anything that will benefit any further generation than our own...we could send several over a period of a many years as a linked array now and allow future generations to track it, bouncing the signals through the ones coming closer back to us....the Navy has expanded their radar grid by linking the antennas of ships within proximity to one another to build an all encompassing view on the mission control radar screens...we could use the same idea to explore the galaxy, probes relaying signals all the way back to Earth.... if we sent them slightly off trajectory from the last we could have a spiral motion of them whipping out across space, and send one from 4 general directions and from the North and South poles  making a spherical sweep.....


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> When you write, try-just make an attempt-to actually make any sort of sense as to what you're exactly shitting out of your mouth.



yes sir mr try-just dork i'll talk trailer tard for u


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 28, 2010)

In astrophysics, *spaghettification*  (sometimes referred to as the *noodle effect*)  is the stretching of objects into long thin shapes (rather like spaghetti)  in a very strong gravitational field, and is caused by extreme tidal forces. In the most extreme cases, near black  holes, the stretching is so powerful that no object can withstand  it, no matter how strong its components are.


The word _spaghettification_ comes from an example given by Stephen Hawking in his book _A Brief History of Time_, where he  describes the flight of a fictional astronaut  who, passing within a black hole's event  horizon, is "stretched like spaghetti" by the gravitational  gradient (difference in strength) from head to toe.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww you're so sweet.  :  )


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> In astrophysics, *spaghettification*  (sometimes referred to as the *noodle effect*)  is the stretching of objects into long thin shapes (rather like spaghetti)  in a very strong gravitational field, and is caused by extreme tidal forces. In the most extreme cases, near black  holes, the stretching is so powerful that no object can withstand  it, no matter how strong its components are.
> 
> 
> The word _spaghettification_ comes from an example given by Stephen Hawking in his book _A Brief History of Time_, where he  describes the flight of a fictional astronaut  who, passing within a black hole's event  horizon, is "stretched like spaghetti" by the gravitational  gradient (difference in strength) from head to toe.


...but did come out ok?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2010)

"no object can withstand  it" depend what you call ok.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

well that sucks.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 30, 2010)

Who is to say aliens aren't trying to contact us and we just aren't listening right.  With the distances involved and the other radiation in the universe, it wouldn't be hard to miss a signal coming from a distance planet.  

Signals drop off at a rate of the distance squared.  Put a star sending out radiation right beside this planet and it would be hard to lock it down the signal, then interpreting it brings its own challenges.

There are tons of assumptions that are made before this successful communication can happen.  They have to be scientifically advanced.  They would have to communicate with radio frequencies.  Maybe they developed entirely different technology.  We would have to not mistake their signal for background radiation.

Also they might not know we are here.  We have only been transmitting for what... 150 years tops?  This goes at light speed but these planets are far away.  It is highly likely they haven't gotten the signal yet... and may not get it for hundreds or thousands of years.  Then they have to return the signal.  By then we might all be using quantum communications or something else and we might miss the response.

The whole point is with the distances involved, the odds that someone wants to talk to us, the odds they know we are here, the galaxies radiation, the odds they use similar technology, etc, etc etc... it is not surprising we don't know about them.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

Juggs.  Points for the Half Life reference.  To this day, my second favorite FPS series of all time, after the COD series.

Loss of points for putting down Event Horizon.  Wonderful movie.  Watch it again, I command you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Juggs.  Points for the Half Life reference.  To this day, my second favorite FPS series of all time, after the COD series.
> 
> Loss of points for putting down Event Horizon.  Wonderful movie.  Watch it again, I command you.



I wouldnt watch that movie again if you gave me a free container of protein...wait actually I would. 

Half Life is the most cleverly developed game ever. Hands down. COD Modern Warfare 1&2, were good, but World at War sucked monkey butt.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Juggs.  Points for the Half Life reference.  To this day, my second favorite FPS series of all time, after the COD series.
> 
> Loss of points for putting down Event Horizon.  Wonderful movie.  *Watch it again, I command you.*



You missed that part.  Do it.

I actually just ran up HL2 30 seconds ago.  The whole series is good for a play through about every year.  COD4 was just such an outstanding game, it wins my award for best game ever, but yeah I guess I agree that if I had to award the entire series, HL2 does take the cake.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> You missed that part.  Do it.
> 
> I actually just ran up HL2 30 seconds ago.  The whole series is good for a play through about every year.  COD4 was just such an outstanding game, it wins my award for best game ever, but yeah I guess I agree that if I had to award the entire series, HL2 does take the cake.



I may have to play the whole HL2 just to have some fun. It's good for summer play until all the big guns come out-like HL2, Episode 3!!!


----------



## SYN (Jul 25, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 25, 2010)

OK Because this is here and I think I'm pretty safe I'll give you a treat that you will think is a trick, no harm. Bigfoot....

It's like when we go camping. Nuff said


----------



## SYN (Jul 26, 2010)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 26, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> Who is to say aliens aren't trying to contact us and we just aren't listening right. With the distances involved and the other radiation in the universe, it wouldn't be hard to miss a signal coming from a distance planet.
> 
> Signals drop off at a rate of the distance squared. Put a star sending out radiation right beside this planet and it would be hard to lock it down the signal, then interpreting it brings its own challenges.
> 
> ...


 
i think the aliens jsut don't give a shit..why because i would rather havemy teeth pulled than talk to some of the people on my block..most just don't get it. i want to punch them in the face and tell them in life there is no do overs. get out llive
Edit .. i might have anger issues but it's only direct at stupid people and the getto life..


----------



## SYN (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you fucking kidding me? I didn't even get to finish watching those and they got taken down


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 27, 2010)

hell i would let them chuck me into one. I bottle of whisky and fuck it, it would either be awesome or i'd die.


----------



## SYN (Oct 22, 2010)

Last year's moonshot splashed up lots of water - Yahoo! News

discuss


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 22, 2010)

looks cool. id like us to go back to the moon, and water there makes it easier for us to build a base on the moon


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> Even though I'm afraid of you ; you are wrong on this. It's understandable though. Stephen Hawkins proved otherwise. Radiation escapes. I think he proved it back in the 70s, maybe early 80s. Its named Hawkins' radiation.
> 
> Off the top of my head it deals in quantum mechanics, particles and anti-particles.  there is a book authored by him, "Brief history of time'.
> 
> ...



Yeah I had forgot that, but you are busting me on a technicality. Plus, you are a physics major, and know all of the loopholes. I took two semesters of physics, and I don't remember 90% of it. 

I do know that they use the same principles in that for time travel experiments: single photons existing in two different locations in two different times.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

Humans have never set foot on the fucking moon folks.  It was a cold war hoax to show that our military capabilities were superior to the Soviets at the time.  It was just part of the arms race.  If NASA did it in 1962-69, then why are they still talking about getting _back_ to the moon at some point in the next 20 years?  If the technology was there nearly 50 years ago, then why is it so far out of reach and/or cost prohibitive now that it'll take 15-20 years to do it again?  

It's just too hard to believe that after several manned moon missions, NASA suddenly dropped it all and spent the next 30+ years just sending 7 astronauts 240 miles up in the shuttle, to beat their meat while orbiting the earth for a few weeks at at a time.  The shuttle missions seemed somewhat interesting in 1981, but lost their luster soon afterwards when nothing seemed to become of it.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Humans have never set foot on the fucking moon folks.  It was a cold war hoax to show that our military capabilities were superior to the Soviets at the time.  It was just part of the arms race.  If NASA did it in 1962-69, then why are they still talking about getting _back_ to the moon at some point in the next 20 years?  If the technology was there nearly 50 years ago, then why is it so far out of reach and/or cost prohibitive now that it'll take 15-20 years to do it again?
> 
> It's just too hard to believe that after several manned moon missions, NASA suddenly dropped it all and spent the next 30+ years just sending 7 astronauts 240 miles up in the shuttle, to beat their meat while orbiting the earth for a few weeks at at a time.  The shuttle missions seemed somewhat interesting in 1981, but lost their luster soon afterwards when nothing seemed to become of it.




There was never a reason to go back. We have RC toys driving around on mars for fuck's sake. Why go back to the moon, more gay moon rocks? You moon landing hoax conspiracy people baffle me. More than 400,000 people worked on the Moon landing project for nearly ten years, and a dozen men who walked on the Moon returned to Earth to recount their experiences. Hundreds of thousands of people (astronauts, scientists, engineers, technicians, and skilled laborers) would have had to keep the secret. It would have been significantly easier to actually land on the Moon than to generate such a massive conspiracy to fake such a landing.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a dream that the stretching into a black hole is nothing but an illusion, I went into it and was just shrunk down a bit but because of some force inside of me it couldn't get the squeeze on me like it could non-lifeforms so planets and moons were like in that movie the Little Prince and all light energy and other wavelength's of energy were just shifted on the scale, so light energy we couldn't normally see was seen and sounds were different...the frequencies were just compressed....it was a trippy dream I tell ya....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

I just saw about 50 aliens standing out in front of Home Depot.


----------



## LAM (Oct 22, 2010)

speaking about aliens did anyone watch the movie Splice?  Andrien Brody crossed the line when he banged his lab experiment.  can't say I'm onboard with extra-species relations.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 22, 2010)

LAM said:


> speaking about aliens did anyone watch the movie Splice?  Andrien Brody crossed the line when he banged his lab experiment.  can't say I'm onboard with extra-species relations.


Captain Kirk was....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

_"Now I ain't prejudice, but if the bitch is green, it's sum10 wrong with the pussy._"

- Eddie Murphy


----------



## SYN (Oct 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> There was never a reason to go back. We have RC toys driving around on mars for fuck's sake. Why go back to the moon, more gay moon rocks? You moon landing hoax conspiracy people baffle me. More than 400,000 people worked on the Moon landing project for nearly ten years, and a dozen men who walked on the Moon returned to Earth to recount their experiences. Hundreds of thousands of people (astronauts, scientists, engineers, technicians, and skilled laborers) would have had to keep the secret. It would have been significantly easier to actually land on the Moon than to generate such a massive conspiracy to fake such a landing.



Mythbusters actually did a piece on that.   According to the conspiracy theorists they created the video in a studio and slowed it down to create the effect of 1/6th gravity.  When they used that method to reenact the moon landing, it was pretty convincing, but it looks absolutely nothing like the footage of the moon landing.


----------



## LAM (Oct 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I do know that they use the same principles in that for time travel experiments: single photons existing in two different locations in two different times.



yep...all that is covered in string theory


----------



## LAM (Oct 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Humans have never set foot on the fucking moon folks.  It was a cold war hoax to show that our military capabilities were superior to the Soviets at the time.  It was just part of the arms race.  If NASA did it in 1962-69, then why are they still talking about getting _back_ to the moon at some point in the next 20 years?  If the technology was there nearly 50 years ago, then why is it so far out of reach and/or cost prohibitive now that it'll take 15-20 years to do it again?
> 
> It's just too hard to believe that after several manned moon missions, NASA suddenly dropped it all and spent the next 30+ years just sending 7 astronauts 240 miles up in the shuttle, to beat their meat while orbiting the earth for a few weeks at at a time.  The shuttle missions seemed somewhat interesting in 1981, but lost their luster soon afterwards when nothing seemed to become of it.



I question the ability for the 8-bit micropressors at the time to have had have the raw computing power


----------



## maniclion (Oct 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> Mythbusters actually did a piece on that.   According to the conspiracy theorists they created the video in a studio and slowed it down to create the effect of 1/6th gravity.  When they used that method to reenact the moon landing, it was pretty convincing, but it looks absolutely nothing like the footage of the moon landing.


The helmet and backpacks were jostling around from the impact of landing in Earth's gravity, the moon footage shows smooth landings....


----------



## SYN (Oct 22, 2010)

maniclion said:


> The helmet and backpacks were jostling around from the impact of landing in Earth's gravity, the moon footage shows smooth landings....



That, and Adams overall body movement was completely different in the studio than they were at 1/6th gravity.






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2010)

LAM said:


> speaking about aliens did anyone watch the movie Splice? Andrien Brody crossed the line when he banged his lab experiment. can't say I'm onboard with extra-species relations.


 that thing was hott i would have tapped it too


----------



## SYN (Oct 23, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> that thing was hott i would have tapped it too






   I haven't seen it yet.    On my list of things to do.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 23, 2010)

SYN said:


> I haven't seen it yet. On my list of things to do.


 See it you'll say that one hott half human(was being P.C there.)


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> See it you'll say that one hott half human(was being P.C there.)



definitely had some perky nips...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2010)

Mythbusters totally nailed it.  The moonlanding was a h oax afterall.


----------



## SYN (Oct 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Mythbusters totally nailed it.  The moonlanding was a h oax afterall.






Okay....if you say so


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Mythbusters totally nailed it. The moonlanding was a h oax afterall.


 
In 1969 they set up small mirrors on the moon in order to measure the distance of orbit around the Earth from year to year by directing lasers onto the mirrors and timing the reflection, they have found that the moon is infact moving away from us and will eventually disappear from sight.

As for space exploration I find it appalling that the US spends a total of $663.8 billion a year on their military budget yet they only assign enough funds toward space exploration to the equivilent of *1* fighter helicopter.

This Earth is floating in an endless amount of space that has so much potential for life and inhabbitable planets for the human race to migrate to and we too pre-occupied in fighting amongst ourselves to really find out what we are a part of.

Then or course there is the religious nutcases who claim to have all the answers in an old book that was written by people who didn't have the foggiest idea what they were a part of and therefore don't feel the need to explore space, as far as they are concerned God made us here, the centre of the Universe and everything else in the sky is just for us to look at.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 23, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> In 1969 they set up small mirrors on the moon in order to measure the distance of orbit around the Earth from year to year by directing lasers onto the mirrors and timing the reflection, they have found that the moon is infact moving away from us and will eventually disappear from sight.
> 
> As for space exploration I find it appalling that the US spends a total of $663.8 billion a year on their military budget yet they only assign enough funds toward space exploration to the equivilent of *1* fighter helicopter.
> 
> ...


um....are you nuts? NASA has a 19 billion dollar budget for fiscal year 2011. no helicopter costs that. and your dig on "religious nutcases" is really just stupid and out of place


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> um....are you nuts? NASA has a 19 billion dollar budget for fiscal year 2011. no helicopter costs that. and your dig on "religious nutcases" is really just stupid and out of place


 
I didn't mean any offense to the religious, it's just that fundamentalism teaches that we are all that is in this Universe (and infact this Universe was made for us) therefore there is no need to search elsewhere for other planets to inhabbit. I don't want to get into a religious discussion but the bible does state that the man can take from the Earth whatever he wishes. 
If we continue to rape the Earth at a rate in which we are doing it right now and continue to breed like rabbits we will soon have no Earth with an appropriate environment for us to thrive as a race. 
At the moment we are too busy with making money and invading countries to really put an effort into exploring space and I believe that it should be our highest priority.
I'm sorry if I offended you but fundamentalist Christians believe that they rape the Earth to no end get away with it because God said it was ok.

My only point was that if we matured as a race and invested our interests in space exploration we could have migrated to another planets by now or even found other lifeforms with a different biology than all species here on Earth and this could shed some light as to who we are as humans. There are literally billions of galaxys in this Universe and we haven't even explored our own. 

Religions thrive because the human race is suffering from one hell of an identity crisis, we have evolved to conciousness and have asked the obvious question "where the fuck are we and how did we get here?"
I often wonder how many other species on other planets have asked the same question.

I'm also sorry that I don't respect your religious beliefs but it is not because I am an ass, it's because through science we have discovered that these ancient biblical texts are simply wrong, de-bunked and pure fiction therefore through education we now know better.
In my opinion we should focus on facts, not superstition and make exploring our universe top priority.

.


----------



## willievergetbig (Oct 24, 2010)

ROID said:


> Even though I'm afraid of you ; you are wrong on this. It's understandable though. Stephen Hawkins proved otherwise. Radiation escapes. *I think he proved it back in the 70s, maybe early 80s. Its named Hawkins' radiation.*
> 
> Off the top of my head it deals in quantum mechanics, particles and anti-particles. there is a book authored by him, "Brief history of time'.
> 
> ...


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> I didn't mean any offense to the religious, it's just that fundamentalism teaches that we are all that is in this Universe (and infact this Universe was made for us) therefore there is no need to search elsewhere for other planets to inhabbit. I don't want to get into a religious discussion but the bible does state that the man can take from the Earth whatever he wishes.
> If we continue to rape the Earth at a rate in which we are doing it right now and continue to breed like rabbits we will soon have no Earth with an appropriate environment for us to thrive as a race.
> At the moment we are too busy with making money and invading countries to really put an effort into exploring space and I believe that it should be our highest priority.
> I'm sorry if I offended you but fundamentalist Christians believe that they rape the Earth to no end get away with it because God said it was ok.
> ...



so you are nuts. good to know. nothing you posted there is true about Christianity. you are just completely off base with your understanding of what Christianity teaches. 

Christians don't believe in raping the earth for our gain. if we would have spent the last 2000 years devoted to space exploration we likely wouldn't be any closer to colonizing another planet than we are now. I believe if we wanted to we could colonize Mars. and I'm not against sending men to Mars to do that, but to what end? lol. we certainly aren't capable with known science in getting men to another solar system. hell we are just beginning to find planets in other solar systems that may be earth like.

you really need to come back to the reservation. right now you have turned science into your religion, and science is something that is always proving what we "know" today to be wrong. trust me when I say you didn't offend me. takes way more than that for me to get offended. I just disagree with everything you posted


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> so you are nuts. good to know. nothing you posted there is true about Christianity. you are just completely off base with your understanding of what Christianity teaches.
> 
> Christians don't believe in raping the earth for our gain. if we would have spent the last 2000 years devoted to space exploration we likely wouldn't be any closer to colonizing another planet than we are now. I believe if we wanted to we could colonize Mars. and I'm not against sending men to Mars to do that, but to what end? lol. we certainly aren't capable with known science in getting men to another solar system. hell we are just beginning to find planets in other solar systems that may be earth like.
> 
> you really need to come back to the reservation. right now you have turned science into your religion, and science is something that is always proving what we "know" today to be wrong. trust me when I say you didn't offend me. takes way more than that for me to get offended. I just disagree with everything you posted


 
So you disagree if there are other lifeforms in other galaxys that it conflicts with the bible? How will those lifeforms get to heaven? Not trying to be a dick at all, just wondering.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> So you disagree if there are other lifeforms in other galaxys that it conflicts with the bible? How will those lifeforms get to heaven? Not trying to be a dick at all, just wondering.



I disagree that other life forms in other galaxy's conflicts with the bible.
How will they get to heaven? I'm not sure what you are asking here?
i believe there are life forms in other galaxy's. I don't believe for one moment God created the heaven's and the earth, and the stars above, but only decided to put life here on this one world. lol.


----------



## dayday87 (Oct 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I disagree that other life forms in other galaxy's conflicts with the bible.
> How will they get to heaven? I'm not sure what you are asking here?
> i believe there are life forms in other galaxy's. I don't believe for one moment God created the heaven's and the earth, and the stars above, but only decided to put life here on this one world. lol.


 
If other lifeforms don't have the same bible as we do, how will they know about Christianity and God? How will they know what to live by to live a Christian life and go to heaven in the afterlife? What if there is another planet in the ever expanding Universe that is basically as advanced as us. Do you believe Jesus went and died for their sins just like he did on Earth?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

dayday87 said:


> If other lifeforms don't have the same bible as we do, how will they know about Christianity and God? How will they know what to live by to live a Christian life and go to heaven in the afterlife? What if there is another planet in the ever expanding Universe that is basically as advanced as us. Do you believe Jesus went and died for their sins just like he did on Earth?



The atonement is universal. For all of his creations. I don't feel Christ would need to die on every planet he created. doesn't make sense to me. I don't have any problem with the idea of God appearing to his other creations on other planets to teach them of his plan for them.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> so you are nuts. good to know. nothing you posted there is true about Christianity. you are just completely off base with your understanding of what Christianity teaches.


 
I'm not nuts lol. I make a concious effort to have as little negative impact on this planet as possible, I don't shoot/kill animals for fun, I pay the extra money for "green" electricity ect and it bothers me how humans are destroying our natural resources here on Earth and the owners of the planet are making little to no effort in finding other planets to migrate to. I have had many discussions with fundamentalist Christians who make a conscious effort not to care about the Earth or the environment and they laugh at the theory of global warming all because they have been taught (in church) that they have dominion over every other lifeform here on Earth. eg

"Gen 1:26 And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth."

"Gen 1:28 And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth."

I'm not saying that you share this attitude as you have no doubt evolved (AKA cherry-picked) your christian beliefs.




bio-chem said:


> Christians don't believe in raping the earth for our gain. if we would have spent the last 2000 years devoted to space exploration we likely wouldn't be any closer to colonizing another planet than we are now.


 
Why not? We haven't even tried and we have only recently discovered how to find other planets orbiting stars in other solar systems. Nicolaus Copernicus was the first scientist to propose that the earth in fact went around the sun and not the other way around and he was persecuted by the christian authorities because of it. Christian establishments have been against any idea that conflicts with the bible even when there is a staggering amount of evidence to suggest otherwise and they still do so today. My point being that if these powerfull establishments hadn't been so narrow-minded and were open to new ideas we could have migrated to many planets by now, christianity and science have never mixed.



bio-chem said:


> I believe if we wanted to we could colonize Mars. and I'm not against sending men to Mars to do that, but to what end? lol. we certainly aren't capable with known science in getting men to another solar system. hell we are just beginning to find planets in other solar systems that may be earth like.


 
As you would be well aware there is no point in sending man to Mars, we need to think bigger and look for planets in other solar systems that are in the inhabbitable zone for life, not just one but many. Sure, we are already doing this but we should be making it top priority.





bio-chem said:


> you really need to come back to the reservation. right now you have turned science into your religion, and science is something that is always proving what we "know" today to be wrong. trust me when I say you didn't offend me. takes way more than that for me to get offended. I just disagree with everything you posted


 
Science isn't my religion as I'm against religion, religions teach people to be satisfied with not understanding the world in which we live and that, I believe is a huge loss as we are all extremely lucky to have witnessed existence. To be indoctinated with lies regarding why we exist at all destroys appreciation at how we managed to beat the odd and survive to become fully concious beings. Science will only improve in time as it corrects its mistakes where as religions keep believing lies even when the evidence proves otherwise.

I'm glad I didn't offend you as it was not my intention, I just happen to be passionate about space travel, extremely curious as to what else is out there and frustrated with the human race's obsession with the supernatural, it is this obsession that is holding us back as a race.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 24, 2010)

LMFAO! LOL  Just like we used to be monkeys, right?  Where's that half monkey half human life form?  I guess Noah just forgot about them. lol  Just as there are no half monkey half humans, there are no little green men on Mars.  Nor are there any other planets outside of this solar system.  In the thousands of years that the universe has existed, there would be other galaxies if God wanted them.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 24, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LMFAO! LOL Just like we used to be monkeys, right? Where's that half monkey half human life form? I guess Noah just forgot about them. lol Just as there are no half monkey half humans, there are no little green men on Mars. Nor are there any other planets outside of this solar system. In the thousands of years that the universe has existed, there would be other galaxies if God wanted them.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm not nuts lol. I make a concious effort to have as little negative impact on this planet as possible, I don't shoot/kill animals for fun, I pay the extra money for "green" electricity ect and it bothers me how humans are destroying our natural resources here on Earth and the owners of the planet are making little to no efforet in finding other planets to migrate to. I have had many discussions with fundamentalist Christians who make a conscious effort not to care about the Earth or the environment and they laugh at the theory of global warming all because they have been taught (in church) that they have dominion over every other lifeform here on Earth. eg
> 
> "Gen 1:26 And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth."
> 
> ...



congratulations on your desire to protect the earth. good for you. God did give man dominion over the earth, and we will be held accountable for our actions pertaining to this stewardship. Global warming huh? well science tells us the earth has been both warmer and colder throughout history. so tell me this, what temperature is the earth supposed to be? I've yet to see anything that shows man is having a drastic effect on the temperature of the earth. the earth is coming out of a mini ice-age. makes sense that it is warming up. personally if its hotter I'll go wake boarding. if colder, ill go snowboarding. either way I'm happy.

care to tell me what you mean by cherry picked? i just want to be clear here on your meaning before i respond to something.

I'm a scientist and I feel that they mix just fine. there is nothing we are currently learning in science that God doesn't already know. I feel physics and our limitations of mortality limits our ability to make it to other planets. even our most theoretical physicists aren't getting us there in science fiction. I'm all for us devoting our time/talents/intelligence/energies to this, but there are many other things worthwhile as well.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I disagree that other life forms in other galaxy's conflicts with the bible.


 
We can't avoid conflict here on earth regarding this topic let alone in other galaxys lol.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> We can't avoid conflict here on earth regarding this topic let alone in other galaxys lol.



you are mixing two things here. where in the bible does it say life doesn't exist outside of our world?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> care to tell me what you mean by cherry picked? i just want to be clear here on your meaning before i respond to something.


 
Although Christianity has had it's fair share of blood on its hands in the past, lucky for us it has now become a religion of peace. We are no longer killing people for working on Sundays, stoning people to death for commiting adultry, killing homosexuals, killing children for back-chatting their parents, paying fathers an amount of money for raping their young virgin daughters and all the other dark-age violence that is written in the bible. 
Have you read the bible from cover to cover? 

Anyway what were we discussing? Space exploration.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 24, 2010)

*Dawkind on Aliens and life elsewhere in the Universe*

Interesting discussion by Dawkins.






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video









 








YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Although Christianity has had it's fair share of blood on its hands in the past, lucky for us it has now become a religion of peace. We are no longer killing people for working on Sundays, stoning people to death for commiting adultry, killing homosexuals, killing children for back-chatting their parents, paying fathers an amount of money for raping their young virgin daughters and all the other dark-age violence that is written in the bible.
> Have you read the bible from cover to cover?
> 
> Anyway what were we discussing? Space exploration.



I've read it multiple times actually. the bible was written before the dark ages. have you seen a timeline by chance?

you didn't answer my question about how my beliefs are apparently cherry picked. care to try again?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I've read it multiple times actually. the bible was written before the dark ages. have you seen a timeline by chance?
> 
> you didn't answer my question about how my beliefs are apparently cherry picked. care to try again?


 
I may have seen timeline however I'm not sure if it is the same one you are referring to.

I mentioned just some of the violence and barbarism in the bible and I'm sure you would find that behaviour immoral.

If you do not approve of this behaviour yet call yourself a christian then you are cherry picking the many nice pieces in the bible and basing your faith on that however you can't have it both ways, it's either right or wrong.


Edit- Which timeline are you talking about? I'll watch it and see what it's about, maybe it's on you tube.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 24, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> I may have seen timeline however I'm not sure if it is the same one you are referring to.
> 
> I mentioned just some of the violence and barbarism in the bible and I'm sure you would find that behaviour immoral.
> 
> If you do not approve of this behaviour yet call yourself a christian then you are cherry picking the many nice pieces in the bible and basing your faith on that however you can't have it both ways, it's either right or wrong.



you know a little bit about the bible, but don't have an understanding of it much. you ever compared/contrasted the old/new testaments?  much of the barbarism as you call it is coming from the old testament. long before Christianity was ever even a concept. again, timelines are important. you are attributing something to a people before they even existed.

my beliefs are hardly cherry picked, and they are not based solely upon the bible. I can see why someone who has a general knowledge, but a lack of understanding would think that though.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 25, 2010)

SYN said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Although Christianity has had it's fair share of blood on its hands in the past, lucky for us it has now become a religion of peace.



GWB must not have gotten that memo...Didn't he claim that "God" told him to liberate Iraq!


----------

